# First time Nubian mom with lopsided teats



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all, 

My nubian doe kidded 2/24...3 days ago for the first time. Kid is doing ok but only nursing one side. I put mom on the stand morning and evenings and milk the "full" side down somewhat but it still looks full and uncomfortable.

Suggestions? 

Judy in Indiana


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If she kid is getting enough from one side I personally would just milk it all the way out twice a day. If she gets too full on that side it will start to dry off then you will really have a lop sided udder.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree. The kid has picked his favorite side so you'll have to milk the other side out twice a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you have milk for yourself. I would start milking her twice a day. You don't want to let her udder stay lopsided. The lopsidedness could be permanent if you leave it that way.


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you...that is what I thought...I just wanted some confirmation....

Judy in Indiana


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can try taping the side the kid nurses on and direct it to the full side. Then, you milk 
out the taped side and hopefully, maybe, the kid will start nursing both sides. This actually
did work for 1 of my does. The other, it didn't!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I milk out some to make the goat comfortable, this is with my boer, but, I also train a single kid, there are 2 sides. When you see the kid nursing or think about it. Put the kid on the opposite teat. It takes a little time. I do this until I see the kid going from side to side and I also watch the udder and relieve her, if the kid is still youung and can't keep up with the demand. It works for me every time.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Goats Rock said:


> You can try taping the side the kid nurses on and direct it to the full side. Then, you milk
> out the taped side and hopefully, maybe, the kid will start nursing both sides. This actually
> did work for 1 of my does. The other, it didn't!


This is what I do, it has worked for three does, didn't work for one (she kept pulling the tape off herself, the stinker, so I finally gave up). What I do is tape the preferred side for half the day, then take the tape off and let the kid nurse either side half the day. I do that because when i kept the preferred side taped all the time and milked out until they were even on both sides the kid just started to only nurse the OTHER side and she started to go lopsided the other way, lol.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Related question - I have a doe in milk with a lopsided udder who is NOT nursing. She is a FF who lost both kids and has been hand milked since day one. Both sides were even to start with but now the right is much larger; the left gives less than 1/2 as much. CA mastitis test was negative and the milk tastes fine. Her twin sister has been nursing a single buckling for a month and is perfectly even. Any ideas??


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

zebradreams07 said:


> Related question - I have a doe in milk with a lopsided udder who is NOT nursing. She is a FF who lost both kids and has been hand milked since day one. Both sides were even to start with but now the right is much larger; the left gives less than 1/2 as much. CA mastitis test was negative and the milk tastes fine. Her twin sister has been nursing a single buckling for a month and is perfectly even. Any ideas??


Is she by chance self nursing? Try taping her up (both) between milkings- If her udder gets a lot larger than normal, then she is probably nursing on herself!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep an eye out..she might be nursing her sister kid...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Neither one that I've seen - the sister has pretty much already weaned her kid (bad mommy!) but I've never seen him be successful at trying to nurse either of the other does in milk. I've never heard of nursing themselves, but I put a pail of milk in their stall the other night and none of them drank it.


----------

